# Overwhelmed trying to choose an IC, so many...



## camihuml

I would like to try IC for some of my own issues, but I didn't realize it would be so difficult to select one. I can narrow it down--I would like someone with a PhD, and who accepts insurance, both of those seem to narrow my choices. But how do I choose?! There are just so many! I found a website for my area where they all have a little bio about themselves and their approaches, etc., but that only crosses a few off of my list. 

If this helps, my "issues" are just what I guess you consider mostly everyday human issues--nothing tragic has ever happened to me and I am a pretty level-headed person...but I am not just looking to chat about my issues, I want actual help/direction/advice.

Can anyone offer suggestions on what type of professional I should loook for? A certain style or theory they practice (many types are mentioned on their bio's)?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hope4family

My best advise. Is to find one that their approach and beliefs line up with yours. If you have a trusted primary physician, ask if they have a referral.


----------

